# The best part of spring snow goose hunting is......



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Obviously harvesting a few. The second best thing is .......

The bird watching. Yesterday, while laying in a corn field next to a slough in the middle of Nodak I saw:
no less that 10 species of fully plumed out drake ducks,
whitefronts, snows, blues, rosses and all sizes of canadas,
swans,
cranes.

Its fun to see them this time of year when they are in full plumage. I think my favorite to watch and listen to are the drake pintails.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

There is nothing like watching the spring migration, after the long winters we get here spring gets a warm welcome as well as all the birds. :beer:


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

These guys got it right there is nothing like seeing all the waterfowl coming back north and heck its just nice to get out and stretch the legs a little bit


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Fat, spring goose is pretty tasty too.
Canuck
:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Though I haven't gone snow goose hunting, I was out and about mudding and put grass on my blinds and it feels great to be back out there. I was eve putting up some duck houses and that too was great. My favorite thing in is being back out again and watching the geese and ducks land close to me. Its really fun to see how they act in the wild.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

It has to be the sleepless nights, the soupy mud fields that we get trailers fourwheelers sixwheelers and trucks stuck in and have to call the towtruck service, sleeping in the blinds miday when everything slows down and the sun finally gets up high, watching tornados of geese fall out of the sky when the setup is right, and when its not watching thousands go down in the field beside yours, wondering what you need to do to get the geese in just another ten yards, dealing with the xtreme weather patterns spring has to offer not to mention the countless days of 40 mile an hour winds that blow your decoys over constantly, the snow rain sleet thunder lightning and new this season an earthquake that woke everyone up during our miday nap, the constant ringing of the electronic calls in your ears that you even hear at night when your trying to sleep, the constant nagging from the ole lady "YOU MEAN YOUR GOIN HUNTIN AGAIN TODAY!" It makes you wonder why we are all so obsessed with this stuff but when your out there its like your away from everything which is the best part of it all. Cant wait for next season!!!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Juvies!!!!! 8)


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i just love being able to be outdoors again without wearing 3 layers. i love being outdoors watching the birds and animals, and actually not wanting to shoot them. o wait, i still want to shoot them, but i enjoy watching them more than i do shooting them. although it is a very nice extra though.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

This year was my first Spring Snow Goose hunt in ND and I have to tell you seeing all of the ducks and geese flying in and out of the pond next to the field we hunted was amazing! Pintails, Wigeons, Shovelers, Mallards, and all sorts of divers filled the sky. It was almost more exciting than the hunting itself.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

$3.50 a gallon gas... :lol:

Seriously though, I love the "adventure" that spring hunting provides.

You load up your truck and trailer, and head out Friday after work, having no idea where you'll end up. Sleeping in your truck for two nights or even striking out and being back in your bed again that night..

Being at the Sodak border at sunrise and the Canada border at sunset.

The Monday morning snow goose "hangover"..You feel like you partied all weekend, even though you were too tired to finish the one beer you had after saturdays hunt..

The inconsistant weather...T-shirts one day.. Every piece of cold weather gear you own the next..

Mud..enough said..

All the work, money and exhaustion...only to have 90% of the flocks hang at 80 yards and give you the finger as they continue on..but we do it just for that one day..
The day everything comes together and we look like gods gift to snow goose hunting...

The sight and sounds of the migration is a close second though.. :wink:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, Juvies.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> The Monday morning snow goose "hangover"..You feel like you partied all weekend, even though you were too tired to finish the one beer you had after saturdays hunt..


Ya what's up with that? I swear it never used to be an issue, all of the sudden this year is killer. My wife keeps saying I'm getting old......

:lol:


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

It keeps getting better too,What I used to do all night,now takes me all night to do it !!! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

B20XD said:


> dealing with the xtreme weather patterns spring has to offer not to mention the countless days of 40 mile an hour winds that blow your decoys over constantly, the snow rain sleet thunder lightning and new this season an earthquake that woke everyone up during our miday nap


Gotta love the crazy weather of the spring. Don't forget the blizzards. And yesterday morning in ND I even hunted in a hail storm for the first time. Nothing like hauling a$$ in the wheeler back to the truck in the hail, while being pelted over every inch of your body only to have the hail stop right when you get to the truck.

Seriously though, I just love being able to get outside and see all the waterfowl. Even if I get skunked or don't do that good, it is nice to be out there rather than sitting at home.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Naps!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > The Monday morning snow goose "hangover"..You feel like you partied all weekend, even though you were too tired to finish the one beer you had after saturdays hunt..
> ...


LOL Just wait...

My fave is when they come over really high and then just lock up and begin circling when they hear your caller. It's very exciting to me.

Dan


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love the fact I dont have to stop shooting when I get a day when they are decoying like champs!. Nothing better then getting 150+ dead on the ground. The days when you sit there and see thousands and kill a handfull only add up to the blood thirst you get when you send them falling out of thin air by the dozens as each wad scrambles up into the decoys.


----------

